# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Xin ý kiến về việc tổ chức đi thăm quan AO VUA

## bokinhvan3

Sắp tới em định tổ chức cho lớp sinh viên đi thăm quan ở Ao Vua, em có đọc qua bài viết Kinh Nghiệm du lịch Ao Vua.
Em muốn hỏi thêm một số thông tin ạ.

1st: Mọi người có thể giới thiệu giùm em một số nhà nghỉ giá rẻ dành cho sinh viên được không ạ? Một số quán ăn giá bình dân dành cho sinh viên nữa ạ. Lớp em khoảng 40 người và dự định đi trong ngày, xuất phát từ Hà Nội.

2nd: Theo em được biết thì vé vào khu du lịch Ao Vua là 100k/người, như vậy là trọn gói rồi đúng không ạ? Trong khu du lịch Ao Vua có những địa điểm nào ạ? Có bãi đất trống để lớp em có thể cắm trại không ạ?

3rd: Em dự tính chi phí là 250k/người, trong đó bao gồm 80k-tiền xe đi lại, 100k vé vào khu du lịch, 50k tiền ăn trưa, 20k tiền phát sinh. Như vậy có sai sót gì không ạ? 

Mong mọi ngừoi giúp em với ạ.

P/s: Em mới vào diễn đàn, có gì sai sót mong các mod và ad bỏ qua ạ.

----------

